# Project Phoenix: Japan's Indie RPG Feat



## Reyes (Aug 12, 2013)

A JRPG with a squad based RTS game design, brought to you by veteran developers and creators from the East and West.



Will be relesed on PC, iOS, Android.  They are working to get the game released on the PS4 and other platforms but none are confirmed yet.

Concept Art

*Spoiler*: __ 








Some of the Talent behind the game:

*Spoiler*: __ 










[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JuHuEgBSo4g[/YOUTUBE]

Stretch Goals:





In the first ten hours the game was able to reach its minimum goal.


----------



## Reyes (Aug 12, 2013)

Story


> The world is changing...
> 
> The orcish clans, mankind's ancient enemy, have begun migrating from the mountains and their raids upon human settlements become more brazen and audacious by the day.  If this wasn't enough, the denizens of the southern coastal regions hear rumor of the free men who, once vanquished, have emerged, more organized than before, all with the goal of toppling the Empire. Amidst the stirrings of war, the elves watch a fateful star and recognize it as a portent that will decide the fate of all those who live in Azuregard.
> 
> It is within these tumultumous times that the troubled paladin Marcus Stern encounters Ruffles, an angel stricken with amnesia. Together with the elven princess Sylrianah, reserved but curious to see the world beyond the forest, and Zarum the Lost, a battlemage with his own internal conflicts, they form an unlikely bond. These four heroes must discover their place in a world brought to war by misunderstanding and ignorance, and perhaps ultimately even save it from itself.



Gameplay


> Project Phoenix is a sprawling adventure in which you explore a vast, rich land and do battle against formidable enemies. The gameplay eschews micromanagement in favour of a focused Real Time Strategy system enhanced by JRPG elements. You can level your characters and teach them new abilities but at the same time they behave intelligently when you are not controlling them directly.
> 
> The game has three distinct modes: Exploration, Combat and Character Advancement.



Exploration


> is where you travel the many realms of Azuregard. As well as progressing the story, you will discover different races, acquire better equipment and meet new characters. Each time you arrive somewhere new, you’ll be able to outfit yourself with the local equipment and experience some of their culture. There will be no grinding through enemies to be able to advance to the next area. You will be able to advance at your own pace, and either push on with the story or take your time as you see fit.
> 
> Each town or city you find yourself in will be populated by an interesting cast of characters, with their own stories to tell. There’ll be good reason to stick around some places, or to do a bit of extra exploration.



Combat


> takes place in predefined areas, tailored to match the locale. There will be two main types of combat: Story battles and Random battles. Story battles will be carefully-tuned scenarios integral to the story’s progression. Random battles will be dynamic combat scenarios activated occasionally during the story, but generally when exploring areas without any new story content (such as when backtracking). They will be available whenever you want, without being a burden to play.
> 
> Combat uses a point and click system to control your party of heroes. Each hero has abilities they can use in battle, and the use of these abilities depletes either their mana (magic reserves) or their stamina. Tactical play and the combination of different heroes will be the main factors in your success, as well as taking advantage of the following conditions:
> 
> ...



Character Advancement 


> Character Advancement is an important piece, and comes from the game’s JRPG heritage. Each hero you control will be a distinct class, with their own look, abilities, and usable equipment. Of course there will be overlaps in equipment, but there won’t be too many dilemmas when it comes to selecting who gets a new item. As characters increase in experience, they automatically get improved stats, as well as new abilities. For further customisation we have a simple talent system in place, so that you can choose the path you want your characters to take. If you want to have more control over your team, we are also including customable heroes that can be recruited as you progress through the game. That way, if you love a character class but want to put your own spin on it, you can.


----------



## Naruto (Aug 12, 2013)

Nobuo Uematsu.


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 12, 2013)

Saw the page this morning.

It literally jumped like 12 backers and 1,000 dollars while I was reading the page.


----------



## Reyes (Aug 12, 2013)

Here is some of the other talent:

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Kazu (Aug 12, 2013)

"Promising" would be a major understatement


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 12, 2013)

> Dem names



I'm backing the shit out of this right now.


----------



## Reyes (Aug 12, 2013)

How much did you donate?


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 12, 2013)

It seems my bank disagrees with my bold statement of "right now."

But I will be giving them $25 tomorrow, once I give my bank that money.


----------



## Kenshi (Aug 13, 2013)

Gave them my money!


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Aug 13, 2013)

I like the artstyle.


----------



## Reyes (Aug 13, 2013)

Updated the OP with a video.

Now the game has raised $267,196


----------



## Reyes (Aug 13, 2013)

No Wii U version being considered atm and there will be a huge announcement about DRM soon.


----------



## Kazu (Aug 13, 2013)

Jesus, I go to bed and when I wake up it goes up another 100k. 
Getting to at least the 600k goal doesn't seem too unreasonable, it seems.


----------



## Reyes (Aug 13, 2013)

Project Phoenix has now passed 300,000.


----------



## Reyes (Aug 13, 2013)

We now get


At this rate by Thursday they will reach there next stretch goal.


----------



## Reyes (Aug 13, 2013)

More news about the DRM


> Players will be able to opt between an online mode and an offline mode. The latter will allow them to mostly skip the DRM of the game.
> Here?s the rundown of both modes:
> Online Play - internet connection required
> Players will use their login ID and password for their account to log in. However, you will have access to the following online services:
> ...





Also the PS4 and the PS-Vita versions will have a physical release.


----------



## Reyes (Aug 16, 2013)

Game director talks about Nintendo:


> The problem with Nintendo… You know, I like Nintendo and everything…but not a lot of people buy it. I know a lot of fans buy it, but there are so many restrictions with Nintendo, and also the fact that Nintendo in Japan does not accept indie games.
> 
> We think Nintendo is taking a wrong approach towards games like ours. I think maybe it has to do with the Kyoto culture…very old companies. Nintendo itself in Kyoto is not that old, because in Kyoto there are companies that survived for hundreds of years, and compared to them they’re relatively young, but in terms of video game industry they are very old. They have a set of rules that does not fit with the core values of our game, basically.
> 
> They have interesting hardware, but it ends at “interesting”. It’s not “exciting”


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 16, 2013)

Awww shit, gonna get it for my Vita.


----------



## Reyes (Aug 17, 2013)

Project Phoenix has passed 500,000.


----------



## Ninian (Aug 17, 2013)

So, uh. 


I just donate?​


----------



## Reyes (Aug 30, 2013)




----------



## Kazu (Aug 30, 2013)

At this rate, it'll probably get to 700k~. I would have hoped for it to reach all of its stretch goals, but this much is pretty impressive for a kickstarter project.


----------



## Reyes (Aug 30, 2013)

I'm glad it at least they got to this one.


----------



## Reyes (Sep 5, 2013)




----------



## dream (Sep 5, 2013)

Ehh, quite a few interesting names are behind this but I'm keeping my expectations low for the moment.


----------



## Kazu (Sep 8, 2013)




----------



## Reyes (Sep 8, 2013)

If only we could reach the next goal, but I don't think we got enough time.


----------



## Kazu (Sep 8, 2013)

It's kinda unfortunate, but I'm surprised that they even got this far. Most projects can't even hope to get this much damn support.


----------



## Kazu (Sep 10, 2013)

So they added a bunch of stretch goals. 

Which is fun and dandy and all, but there's 26~ hours left. So there's not way in hell you're going to get something like the 4.8 mil goal.


----------



## Patchouli (Sep 10, 2013)

Well, you can't say they aren't optimistic.


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 10, 2013)

lol is that a joke?


----------



## Patchouli (Sep 10, 2013)

> Another Japanese gaming kickstarter, just about to end! Project Phoenix aka @PhoenixJRPG  … Check it out, 3 hours left!


----------



## Reyes (Sep 11, 2013)




----------



## Kazu (Sep 11, 2013)

Jesus. Just in fucking time.


----------



## Reyes (Sep 11, 2013)

*$1,014,575*


----------



## Kazu (Sep 13, 2013)

Project Phoenix Page said:
			
		

> The Kickstarter is over, but the journey has just begun. You can still support!
> 
> If you missed out on supporting us during this Kickstarter period, please be aware that you can still back the project and receive all relevant goodies via our Paypal store located here: magazine3k.com. More importantly, they’ll still count for stretch goals, so we’ll be sure to continually update on the total amounts we’ve received and what that means for us being able to broaden your gameplay experience!



Well, that explains the higher stretch goals.


----------

